# pea gravel for kennel flooring



## boogerred (Jan 14, 2011)

As soon as the weather warms up I am going to build a shed roof off of the side of the barn and put my beagles kennels under it. Due to the costs of concrete and the distance I would have to run a water line I am looking at maybe using pea gravel as the flooring with rail road ties around the outside and set the kennel panels on top of these. Anyone had any good or bad experience using pea gravel?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 14, 2011)

I know Arrow3 said he used it before and it worked great. Let us know how it works out if you use it. My dogs are on dirt and stay filthy, I may have to go to that as well.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 14, 2011)

The only problem will be clean up when you shovel it out you will lose gravel ?


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jan 14, 2011)

When we lived down south we used sawdust from sawmills and it worked out great.. If i cld only find one around here i would get them off the concrete..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 14, 2011)

Dreamer69 said:


> When we lived down south we used sawdust from sawmills and it worked out great.. If i cld only find one around here i would get them off the concrete..



Fred,
What kept it from stinking with the sawdust soaking up all that urine.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a friend who used pea gravel and liked it.   The dogs definitely smelled better than on concrete and were cleaner than they are with a dirt floor.   You can water in lime and it is easier to bleach than dirt.  My concern was the dogs swallowing the pea gravel but the guy said he went with the pea size so they could pass any rocks they swallowed.  He said he never had an issue with them from swallowing rocks.  I have considered trying in my "dirt lot".


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Fred,
> What kept it from stinking with the sawdust soaking up all that urine.



 I dont know what kept it from smelling but it never did smell.. We had as many as 6 dogs on the floor and they smelled great every time we loaded up.. They were big coon dogs too.. We would scoop up the poop but thats it.. The good thing is we could get all we wanted for free.. It was a lot of work but well worth it for the dogs.


----------



## charles romine (Jan 14, 2011)

My pens are on 4/6 terated with pen in middle of the 4/6`s. Pea peble 6 in thick,yes you will have to keep a supply on hand. Clean wash down with spray nozzle. Keep clean with bleach asd often as weather permits. Have 5 runs 5 ft wide 20 ft long 1 10/10. Works great for me.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 14, 2011)

I used it for years and it worked great. Had a pitch fork called a seed fork that I used to scoop poop. The teeth were only 3/8" apart or so. Gravel fell through and it held the poop.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 14, 2011)

Chuck Terry said:


> "My concern was the dogs swallowing the pea gravel "
> 
> Dang Chuck, you know they make Dog Food


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jan 14, 2011)

Preacher them blueberries must not have an appetite!  Did you ever hear the Jerry Clower story about the dogs fighting over boiled okra?  That's what it is like at feed time here!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jan 15, 2011)

Im gonna put those concrete pavers down in mine as soon as it warms a little.I got them ordered now.Got three pallets coming.A buddy of mine works at a landscaping supply store and is getting me three pallets for 75 dollars....The reason they are so cheap is that they are blemished ones.(color didnt come out right)...He said one pallet will do 110 sq ft.....That is a lot cheaper than concrete yet is about the same thing.


----------



## specialk (Jan 15, 2011)

i poured concrete over 20 years ago and it's still holding my dogs up fairly well.....if i had to do it all over again..... i would.....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 15, 2011)

If you have a quarry or rock supply place nearby, price gravel screenings a/k/a pond sand.  It will pack like concrete for easy cleaning, but stay porous for drainage, and it's substantially cheaper than pea gravel.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2011)

DROPPINEM said:


> Im gonna put those concrete pavers down in mine as soon as it warms a little.I got them ordered now.Got three pallets coming.A buddy of mine works at a landscaping supply store and is getting me three pallets for 75 dollars....The reason they are so cheap is that they are blemished ones.(color didnt come out right)...He said one pallet will do 110 sq ft.....That is a lot cheaper than concrete yet is about the same thing.



Lets see a picture of what your talking about..I might could go that route.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jan 15, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Lets see a picture of what your talking about..I might could go that route.



I am not real swift on a computer but if you google concrete pavers you can see plenty of pictures of them.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 15, 2011)

*flooring*



Twenty five ought six said:


> If you have a quarry or rock supply place nearby, price gravel screenings a/k/a pond sand.  It will pack like concrete for easy cleaning, but stay porous for drainage, and it's substantially cheaper than pea gravel.


  The gravel screenings really work great and are only like 2 or 3 bucks a ton!!!!


----------

